# Stocking Stuffers for your Hedgies?



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

With Christmas coming quickly, I've been thinking of getting Basil a little stocking. But what should I put in it? A can of wet food for Christmas dinner? A little tennis ball? Share your ideas for hedgie stocking stuffers and Christmas presents!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm crafty, so I'm sewing little toys out of fleece for my hedgie and my cats for Christmas ^_^

For pre-made gifts, I'd say one of those little tennis balls, or a small toy dump truck (like, hot wheels size) with a working dump bed...this is fun for hiding mealies in and letting them find it and score the prize! Some hedgies also like to push toy cars around...

~Katie


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Katie,

I wondered that too a little while ago, maybe this post will give you some ideas?

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8102

I was thinking I would get off my butt and finish the snuggle sack I started....IN AUGUST! I can't believe I never finished it...

Also, I'll get Herc some little stocking stuffers, like a new toothbrush for footbaths, a couple new toys or 2.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a link to another stocking stuffer thread: viewtopic.php?f=10&t=8261&p=70165&hilit=stocking+stuffers#p70165
I think it's great that you are getting Basil something for Christmas!


----------

